# FORD 1500 original attachments ?



## david-wheat (Sep 25, 2014)

i am buying a 82 1500 with the original frontend loader. i need to find a box blade and 4 ft pull rotary mower. i have been looking online and cannot out figure what model attachments were offered originally with these cool tractors. i would love to find the original model attachments to go with the tractor. its my first tractor so any help is appreciated. really david


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy David, 

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum.

Have a look in the "attachments" section of tractordata.com for your 1500. This website is not always correct, so you will have to double check whatever attachments they list. Below is a summary of their "attachments" section:

*"Ford matched the model 1500 to a variety of mowers, including a belly-mount 60-inch, 59 and 72-inch rear finish mowers, and 48 or 60 inch rear rotary cutters. A 62-inch flail mower was also available. Both 72 and 84-inch rear blades were offered, plus a 48-inch box scraper and a 65-inch Gannon scraper (if the tractor had 4x4)." 

60" Mower deck: 
Type: mid-mount Ford 915
Cutting width: 60 inches [152 cm] 

60" Snow blower: 
Type: front-mount Ford 715
Clearing width: 60 inches [152 cm] 

Loader: 
Loader type: Ford 770
Weight: 580 lbs [263 kg] 
Height (to pin): 87 inches [220 cm] 
Clearance, dumped bucket: 70 inches [177 cm] 
Dump reach: 30 inches [76 cm] 
Dump angle: 40
Reach at ground: 61 inches [154 cm] 
Rollback angle: 10
Breakout force (lift): 1,600 lbs [725 kg] 
Lift to full height (at pin): 700 lbs [317 kg] 
Bucket width: 48 inches [121 cm] 

Backhoe: 
Backhoe type: Ford 757
Bucket width: 8 inches [20 cm] 
13 inches [33 cm] 
16 inches [40 cm] 
Digging depth: 76 inches [193 cm] 
Loading height: 75 inches [190 cm] 
Bucket force: 3,000 lbs [1360 kg] 
Dipperstick force: 1,560 lbs [707 kg] 


Backhoe: 
Backhoe type: Ford 758
Bucket width: 8 inches [20 cm] 
13 inches [33 cm] 
16 inches [40 cm] 
Digging depth: 98 inches [248 cm] 
Loading height: 85.2 inches [216 cm] 
Bucket force: 3,200 lbs [1451 kg] 
Dipperstick force: 2,280 lbs [1034 kg] *

You can also check model numbers and obtain parts diagrams on the OFFICIAL NEW HOLLAND ONLINE PARTS STORE. They normally give the timespan of manufacture as well.


----------

